# Super Glue debonder?



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have heard there is a debonder for Super Glue. It got me thinking-

Years of wear and tear on my track is showing up in a couple of ways. One is the rail wear and subsequent lower height (which isn't all that bad considering), and another and more problematic issue is the worn connector tabs at the connections. The sections just don't want to stay together in some places without glue. So that got me thinking about a short term fix for the track connections until I come up with another solution:

If I were to super glue all the connections together, could I take them apartat some point with a debonder without damage? Does cyanoacrylate just bond to plastic or does it melt it, like the nasty Plastruct type plastic glues?
:drunk:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Check Here!
http://www.gp.lib.mi.us/information/about/t_sledgehammer.htm 
HE! HE! good luck!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Scott are you looking to do it without pulling the track up? What about clips?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott, My experience is that it will eat/etch most Aurora slot plastics. 

Always leaves a divot, scar or some form of tattoo. Cant say 'bout other manufacturers though.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Scott --

If the track is Tomy/AFX, you might look into the new metal clips AFX is selling. These clips are designed to hold pieces of track together tightly and yet be easy to remove.

They are currently priced higher than I think they should be. However, if they would solve the issue it might be worth approaching Jim Russell/AFXRacing.com (the new name of ToyRaceCars.com) and asking about a quantity purchase.

-- Bill


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's Tyco track. Thanks for the clip idea. But I think its gotten to the point where it all needs to be replaced. Clips might help but some places where the rails connect keep popping up as high spots and are places that wear shoes fast. Those I want to glue for sure. The only reason I'd keep it is for history- I'm a pack rat I guess but after 17 years I'd hate to just throw it all away. I'd like to box the old track to keep as an archive once it is replaced.

I look at the old track sections as an old Darlington or Talladega. It has history behind it but racing on it has it's share of bumps, patches, cracks and worn grooves. Like Talladega, this super speedway needs a new surface.

Some day I'd like to route PVC or another plastic track to fit in place. :dude:


----------

